# Divorce de l'assistante maternelle



## Nanny14 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Je suis en instance de divorce. 
Les Pe sont prévenus depuis quelques mois. Je dois arrêter mes contrats le 31 août prochain. Quel sera le motif de la rupture des contrats sachant que tous les Pe ont trouvé 1 solution. La plus petite de mes accueuillis rentre à l'école les périscolaires sont âgés de plus de 6 ans....je ne voudrais pas perdre mew droits car j'ai 1 fratrie depuis novembre 2017. Aurais je droit à la prime de rupture....? Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Juillet 2022)

Le plus simple est que les PE vous licencient : motif : fin du besoin de garde, vase 20 de l'Attestation Employeur POLE EMPLOI.
Ils vous doivent l'indemnité de rupture si c'est eux qui licencient.


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Juillet 2022)

J'espère que vos PE seront compréhensifs surtout si ils ont déjà trouvé une solution ! bon courage ...


----------



## Nanny14 (20 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

La question est : que comptent faire les parents, car dans ce que je comprends, vous leur avez dit que vous arrêtiez les contrats? pensent-ils (sans doute à juste raison) que vous souhaitez démissionner ?

Il faudrait que ce point soit éclairci il me semble.

Si vos employeurs sont sympas il vous feront un retrait d'enfant, et là, il n'y a pas à mettre de motif, le retrait d'enfant étant libre.

Bon courage.


----------



## chantal01 (26 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, si les parents décident de vous licencier aucun besoin d'un motif, simple retrait d'enfant suffit. bonne journée


----------



## liline17 (26 Juillet 2022)

un divorce n'est pas un motif pour arrêter le métier, mais si vous décidez de changer de voie, ça c'est un motif, et ils peuvent estimer que c'est à vous de démissionner.
Pour l'avoir fait pour un déménagement, j'ai prévenu longtemps à l'avance et j'ai donné des n° de collègues prêtes à me remplacer, une fois qu'ils avaient signé un engagement avec elles, il ne pouvaient pas faire autre chose que de me licencier, c'est du gagnant, gagnant


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour encore une difficulté de notre métier le travail a la maison .pourvu que les parents soient compréhensifs et pour t'aider qu'ils acceptent de te licencier avec simplement retrait de l'enfant. Pour l'avenir recevoir l'aide de pôle emploi t'aiderait dans ton nouveau départ 
Bon courage que tout se passe bien


----------

